# [Urgent] How to Know a Website Owner Contact details?



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi guys

Is there anyway to know the contact details of a website (Blogspot)?
I want to know e-mail address of the owner of a few blogspot blogs and a few websites. Is there any way?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 1, 2007)

just post a comment and ask for the email id huh?

I can imagine why you want to know.Copy-pasting?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 1, 2007)

Is there any website to know about the e-mail address of a website/blog owner?


----------



## ravi_9793 (Dec 1, 2007)

you can try whois who to find owner of that domainname ..and where the site is hosted.

See..If the site is having some illegal/copy right content..than first request owner of the site to remove.

If they ignore request..than send mail to host company...they may suspend the website.

Like mine............If I get any such request about any site hosted on my server..than
1) I give warning to site owner.
2) If ignored..I just suspend the website.

These are standard terms and condition.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 1, 2007)

@vishal .. did someone steal your work?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 2, 2007)

Yep. You guys got it right. I found a few sites having my tutorials. I can handle the issue without any problem if I have the owner contact details.

I got success in removing the tutorials from almost every site but 2 sites are still remaining bcoz there is no contact details mentioned there. No About page, No Contact page, no poster's details. So I have no way to contact the site owner.

I have handled these issues in past too without any problem but the only thing I need the owner mail address.


----------



## RCuber (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ vishal can we know the sites ? also check if they are leeching the images from your site? if yes then change the images to show some plagiarism message. remember goatse?


----------



## infra_red_dude (Dec 2, 2007)

Why don't you contact the blogspot team?


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

in linux,we have "whois -H sitename.com" which lists all the details unless it is locked!


----------



## satyamy (Dec 2, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> ..................
> Thanks in advance.


May be this can do 
*www.domaintools.com/

*whois.domaintools.com/


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

To know the owner of a Domain, try WHOIS-search.
www.whois-search.com


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 2, 2007)

^^but I guess the domain is owned by google isn't it?

I guess the best way is to contact blogger team.


----------



## Gursimran (Dec 2, 2007)

@Vishal Gupta, I hate those thieves. You can not see contact details of that blogger by using who is as it will show the who is of blogger.com. You can flag his/her blog(s) objectionable by clicking the Flag on that top frame of his/her blog(s). See this for more information about that flag thing.
I am also a webmaster and I can understand so I would suggest you to use *Copyscape* to get rid of it. Use the image at the footer of your your blog. Here is the more detail. You can talk to  Blogger admins by using Blogger Help Group. I have already seen a lot of cases like you. for eg. this one
regards.


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^but I guess the domain is owned by google isn't it?
> 
> I guess the best way is to contact blogger team.


Vishal also wants to know the owner of some Websites (not the Blogs), I am saying WHOIS for those.


----------



## Gursimran (Dec 2, 2007)

gagandeep said:
			
		

> Vishal also wants to know the owner of some Websites (not the Blogs), I am saying WHOIS for those.


Lol... then find the email adress for gursimras.blogspot.com using your whois
He is talking about Blogspot, see brackets:


			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Is there anyway to know the contact details of a website (Blogspot)?


got it?
regards.


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ @Gursimran


			
				Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> Hi guys
> 
> Is there anyway to know the contact details of a website (Blogspot)?
> I want to know e-mail address of the owner of a few blogspot blogs* and a few websites.* Is there any way?
> ...


See the 1st post of this THREAD. He is also talking about some websites. I am talking about those *few websites. (not the blogs)*

Did you get it??


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 2, 2007)

To clear doubts, There are 2 blogspot blogs and one website. 
I found no toolbar at top in those blogs. May be they have removed it?
Whois, etc didnt work.


----------



## praka123 (Dec 2, 2007)

^directly report to google.try?


----------



## ico (Dec 2, 2007)

Vishal Gupta said:
			
		

> To clear doubts, There are 2 blogspot blogs and one website.
> I found no toolbar at top in those blogs. May be they have removed it?
> Whois, etc didnt work.


 You would have get to know atleast the Registrar (of the website) by WHOIS. Now contact the Registrar and ask the onwer of the domain...........


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Dec 2, 2007)

*For Blogs >>* Report it to Blogspot Abuse Department. Link is here
*help.blogger.com/?page=troubleshooter.cs&problem=&contact_type=main_tos&Submit=Submit

* For the Other Website*
If the WHOIS is fake, contact the hosts abuse department or even better if you know the Datacenter where it is hosted....report to them directly..


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ I have already reported the 2 blogspot blogs using the same link. 
Lets see what happens.


----------



## anandk (Dec 2, 2007)

vg u'v put a copyscape banner on yr site. how does JUST putting this banner help?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 2, 2007)

^^ I don't know whether it helps or not. Actually the site I have mentioned here contain the tutorial posted long time back. 

But I'm doing the required things and I'll get the success very soon.

One of those 2 blogs has already removed the tut.


----------



## Gursimran (Dec 3, 2007)

anandk said:
			
		

> vg u'v put a copyscape banner on yr site. how does JUST putting this banner help?


The search engine of the compyscape site crawl all the websites which contain their banner image code and give us the copies of our site. This is how it works
regards.


----------

